# Trading Places



## timesharer (Jul 31, 2006)

*Trading Places trades & Upgrade fees*

Would you please list your trading places trades (not to Hawaii)?
(The resort, check-in date, unit size of your deposit week and the trade week)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## timesharer (Aug 5, 2006)

I got no response for the question I posted above.  It does not seem a lot of people used Trading Places.

I also found out Trading Places would charge $200 unit upgrade fee (from 1 to 2 bedrooms) without taking into consideration of the resort location and season.  Even if I am trading from a popular location to a less popular location, I still need to pay for the $200 upgrade fee.  This policy would make Trading Places less competitive than RCI, DAE, SFX,etc.


----------



## funtime (Aug 5, 2006)

*Alternate timesharing services*

HTSE has the same model -- if you deposit a studio and want a one bedroom you just select the one you want, pay the exchange fee and add an 175 upgrade fee.  I actually thought that was fair and recently got a July Carlsbad Inn one bed from HTSE with a Tahoe winter week studio.  I was happy!


----------



## philemer (Aug 5, 2006)

timesharer said:
			
		

> I got no response for the question I posted above.  It does not seem a lot of people used Trading Places.
> 
> I also found out Trading Places would charge $200 unit upgrade fee (from 1 to 2 bedrooms) without taking into consideration of the resort location and season.  Even if I am trading from a popular location to a less popular location, I still need to pay for the $200 upgrade fee.  This policy would make Trading Places less competitive than RCI, DAE, SFX,etc.



At least they give you the option of taking a larger unit. It's a fair charge I think. With the other companies you may not even get a larger unit. Like-for-like is a good system. JMHO.

I can't help with your original question because I have only traded into HI with them. Remember, no membership fees either. 

Phil


----------



## JanB (Aug 6, 2006)

I recently realized that there are two "Trading Places."  One is Trading Places International the other is Trading Places Maui.  Which one is used most often by TUGgers?


----------



## exco (Aug 6, 2006)

philemer said:
			
		

> At least they give you the option of taking a larger unit. It's a fair charge I think. With the other companies you may not even get a larger unit. Like-for-like is a good system. JMHO.
> 
> Phil



Trading Places system may be a good system if you are trading from a resort that has weak RCI trading power.  I usually get 2-bedroom week in the RCI system because my 1-bedroom week has the highest trading power (location + season).   With DAE, I can trade to 2-bedroom or 3-bedroom without paying any extra fee.   So Trading Places is not a good system for me.


----------



## philemer (Jul 11, 2007)

exco said:


> Trading Places system may be a good system if you are trading from a resort that has weak RCI trading power.  I usually get 2-bedroom week in the RCI system because my 1-bedroom week has the highest trading power (location + season).   With DAE, I can trade to 2-bedroom or 3-bedroom without paying any extra fee.   So Trading Places is not a good system for me.



DAE has VERY little inventory to Hawaii & Mexico however. I'd rather be assured of a 2BR unit, and pay $200, than take a BIG gamble.


----------



## Mimi (Jul 19, 2007)

We own both 1br and 2br resorts.  Since our yearly maintenance fees are approximately $200 more for the 2brs, I don't mind giving Trading Places that amount when I am trading a 1br for a 2br, especially in Hawaii!


----------



## exco (Jul 22, 2007)

timesharer said:


> I also found out Trading Places would charge $200 unit upgrade fee (from 1 to 2 bedrooms) without taking into consideration of the resort location and season.  Even if I am trading from a popular location to a less popular location, I still need to pay for the $200 upgrade fee.



I could trade my California beach holiday 1-bedroom week to a 3-bedroom Feb (ski) week (Mount Bachelor Village Resort) in Bend, OR via RCI.  But Trading Places wanted to charge $200 for me to trade to a 2-bedroom May (off-season) week in Welches, OR (Whispering Woods).  So I did not give my week to Trading Places.  I wish Trading Places Intl would consider the season & the location in their exchange rules.


----------



## cgeidl (Sep 11, 2007)

I belong to SFX, II,DAE, and Trading Places. I used to belong to RCI but found them the least capable of getting us what we needed.

SFX- Good for Meico and San Francisco

II -Good for getting us Marriotts in Ca, Utah, Colorado and Utah. Gives us two for one for our Hawaii deposits.

Trading Places- Great until this year for getting us Hawaii places. this year we did not have as good a fortune for next January but II came thru with two weeks. TP did get us two -2br units but\usually grts us all we need in Hawaii. TP has also given us 2 weeks for each Hawaii week we deposit. If you join the VC club fees are a little less.Also have gotten several S Cal beach weeks from them nut not in the summer.I like their very open forthright system.Seems like we were more successful when Norma was working for tem in Hawaii.

DAE- Have used in the past for Australia, New Zealand and Europe successfullly. Do not have recent experience with them since they combined with Donitas. Used to get S Cal weeks from Donitas


----------

